# NEW PIC'S of my FLOWERHORN



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

fo0lz LOL


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

cool dude nice KOK for a little guy.

CK


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Cichlid_Keeper said:


> cool dude nice KOK for a little guy.
> 
> CK


thX


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

HIs going to look awesome when older. Nice Pickup


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

vvv


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

2 more


----------



## Cich Ambishionz (Oct 13, 2005)

Looks very nice. The best one is the first pic in the second batch. I know its going to look alot better in person


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

thats really nice..cant wait til it gets a little bigger


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Sweet pick-up!

How much did ya pay for it?


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

furious piranha said:


> Sweet pick-up!
> 
> How much did ya pay for it?


he was $200 but i got the guy down to $165....PIC'S DONT DO HIM JUSTICE


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

how big is that tank? what other fish are in with him? do they get along??

CK.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Z♠NGT♥KER said:


> Sweet pick-up!
> 
> How much did ya pay for it?


he was $200 but i got the guy down to $165....PIC'S DONT DO HIM JUSTICE
[/quote]










I'll stick with my $25 'b grade' thanks!


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

that is a great FH and im buying one just like it at 2'' with a small hump allready








for $13.98

CK.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Cichlid_Keeper said:


> that is a great FH and im buying one just like it at 2'' with a small hump allready
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No offense... But I seriously doubt your $14 fish is going to be on par with this guy's $200 fish. People pay money for nice flowerhorns for a reason normally.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Mettle said:


> how big is that tank? what other fish are in with him? do they get along??
> 
> CK.


he in my 60gal right now....but will go in my 240gal after i sell my O's .......the LIL fish are KAMFA fry...and yes so far.....and this fish is form flowerfish.com


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

Mettle said:


> that is a great FH and im buying one just like it at 2'' with a small hump allready
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No offense... But I seriously doubt your $14 fish is going to be on par with this guy's $200 fish. People pay money for nice flowerhorns for a reason normally.
[/quote]

his is very nice, BUT to tell you the truth the one that im buying at 2'' is almost as nice as that one, and imaging how nice it will be when it gets biger. anyways im not really comparing to Z♠NGT♥KER's FH. 
BUT if i compare to your FH i defenetly win even at 2''.

CK.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Cichlid_Keeper said:


> that is a great FH and im buying one just like it at 2'' with a small hump allready
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No offense... But I seriously doubt your $14 fish is going to be on par with this guy's $200 fish. People pay money for nice flowerhorns for a reason normally.
[/quote]

his is very nice, BUT to tell you the truth the one that im buying at 2'' is almost as nice as that one, and imaging how nice it will be when it gets biger. anyways im not really comparing to Z♠NGT♥KER's FH. 
*BUT if i compare to your FH i defenetly win even at 2''*.

CK.
[/quote]














.....i'll get my mom's cam and then we will see ok MR.$13.99.......and post a pic of your FH frist OK







.....cuz i have some $13 one's to and they look good but nothing like is one ok.....it just my 1.4 mega pixels cam.....ok fo0l


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

very nice ones there


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice RD.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Z♠NGT♥KER said:


> that is a great FH and im buying one just like it at 2'' with a small hump allready
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No offense... But I seriously doubt your $14 fish is going to be on par with this guy's $200 fish. People pay money for nice flowerhorns for a reason normally.
[/quote]

his is very nice, BUT to tell you the truth the one that im buying at 2'' is almost as nice as that one, and imaging how nice it will be when it gets biger. anyways im not really comparing to Z♠NGT♥KER's FH. 
*BUT if i compare to your FH i defenetly win even at 2''*.

CK.
[/quote]














.....i'll get my mom's cam and then we will see ok MR.$13.99.......and post a pic of your FH frist OK







.....cuz i have some $13 one's to and they look good but nothing like is one ok.....it just my 1.4 mega pixels cam.....ok fo0l








[/quote]

I think he's talking to me. Which is fine. And amusing.

Kiddies and their drama.

I love how people talk big about stuff they don't even have yet.

And I also love how it's about "winning".







Stupidity makes my brain hurt.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

ok......you can see the kok and the shot face


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Beautiful fish


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

*DaisyDarko* said:


> Beautiful fish


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

here you go...... and im not comparing it to yours just yet.










the pic sucks and it does not do him justice at all. and no you can not use it in a pole maybe when i get a beter picture of him older.

CK.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

Great fh


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

thanks dude. he is only 2'' and has great color. boba fett do you think its a high grade??

CK.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

hard to tell from the pic but it very well might be, more likley medium grade, but still that's very good


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

he's talking to me


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

ok thanks when i get a better pic ill PM it to you first. than ill show the rest of the ppl. the Gold severum has bene picking on him so im waiting for him to recover. the gold severum will be surprized when he finds out later that the FH will bite back. lol

CK.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

*he's talking to me*

They both rock


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

Z♠NGT♥KER said:


> he's talking to me


yea he said they both rock and thats sad in your part because myne is only 2'' hahahah, lol

CK.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Why does that pic look familiar?? Anyone know??!?!?!
Does that fish reall look 2 inches?


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

Z♠NGT♥KER said:


> Why does that pic look familiar?? Anyone know??!?!?!
> Does that fish reall look 2 inches?


hey buddy have you ever heard of ''zooming in''





































CK.


----------



## klingkling (Dec 9, 2005)

very nice red dragon...


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

post more pic of it fo0l


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

that is one awesome fish


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

You paid 165$ for that flowerhorn?









No offense dude.... but I wouldnt have dropped over 20$ on that peice.

And cichlid keeper... I dont think you really have bragging rights there on your lil ZZ either


----------



## joylinne (Apr 17, 2006)

i love ur fh!


----------



## miltonfool (May 12, 2006)

I lost my shoe..............


----------



## ronnie (Jul 21, 2005)

i think its head will grow bigger when time passes


----------

